# Norman is Home!



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My little kitten Norman came to my house on Saturday and has quickly adjusted to his new life style and family  He's a little early at 7 weeks, but I'm devoting almost all of my time to make sure he isn't lonely. I thought I would put some pics of him up for you guys to see.

After what happened on my last thread about him, I would like to say that this will only be about some pictures and nothing about his health or my choices for him. 

Here he is!


































































































Sorry for all the pics...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

AW! He makes me miss when my No-Less was little! He's such a cutie!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

very cute kitten, he's adorable. keep an eye on your online accounts, it seems like he's a computer savy cat.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh yes he is, Nel3. He successfully opened my Sims games by accident with the keyboard... Crazy thing!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe he wanted to play it? xD


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Elsewhere said:


> Oh yes he is, Nel3. He successfully opened my Sims games by accident with the keyboard... Crazy thing!


lol, im not sure if it was part of the plan or not but it sure is funny. to quote George carlin, cats have the unique quality in that their blameless animal. they can make it seem like they planned to have an accident as pass it off as routine.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL, that is hilarious! That sure would explain my other cat, August!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Elsewhere said:


> LOL, that is hilarious! That sure would explain my other cat, August!


he was a comic genius even though a good deal of his material was a bit controversial regarding quite a few joke topics.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Adorable!!!!


----------

